# I made Swiss cheese



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

This was my second attempt at Swiss; the first is aging longer. This cheese was tasted after aging for three months and it was delicious. I used milk I get as part of a herd share program. I've made other cheeses, but they need to age longer. I was so excited to see it actually looked and tasted like Swiss. Whoda thunk, since I made my very first batch of cheese (Farmhouse Cheddar) in June 2012.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

WOW!!

Good job!


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW! looks good!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work. Looks nice...like baby swiss. I couldn't wait the time it takes to age. 
Although I seem to be aging on schedule.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

This is JUST BEAUTIFUL! Any chance you want to share your recipe and methods? I love what you've done. Please please please? 
I would love to try this, swiss is one of our favorite kinds of cheese and there is never enough here. I'm begging, please share?


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

Bret &#8211; I couldn&#8217;t wait either. I do have one aging, but I couldn&#8217;t resist trying this one out.

Feather &#8211; I just used the Traditional Swiss recipe from Ricki Carroll&#8217;s book Home Cheese Making.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

marsharini said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Bret â I couldnât wait either. I do have one aging, but I couldnât resist trying this one out.
> 
> Feather â I just used the Traditional Swiss recipe from Ricki Carrollâs book Home Cheese Making.


It will be interesting to learn how the two compare.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Congratulations, it looks beautiful. That is one of my very favorite cheeses, and impossible to find a good one. Oh, how long do you plan to age it ? Enjoy !


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

That is simply gorgeous! Huge congratulations on a job very well done! =)


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Looks tasty! Now all you need is a box of Ritz crackers, a ring a trail bologna, and a pint of homemade hot pepper butter. Now I'm getting hungry!!!

L8R,
Matt


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

AWESOME!! Great job! I can't wait for the day we can begin doing this ourselves. I am envious and happy for you at the same time. Thanks for the book plug too. I was going to ask the same question. Enjoy!


----------

